# Die Simpsons - The Movie



## don coyote (8 Aug. 2007)

Ich habe den Film gesehen und ich habe ihn überlebt. Ich bin nicht an einem Lachkrampf gestorben oder habe mir irgendwelche Verletzungen zugezogen, indem ich aus dem Sessel gekippt bin.

Aber nun erstmal von vorne beginnend. Die Handlung:
Homer schafft es durch seine ihm eigene Art ganz Springfield von der Landkarte verschwinden zu lassen, indem die nationale Umweltbehörde eine riesige Glocke über Springfield setzt um den schmutzigsten Ort der USA zu isolieren. Durch einen "Zufall" gelingt es den Simpsons jedoch zu entkommen und sich nach Alaska abzusetzen, wo sie erfahren, dass ihre Heimatstadt zum neuen Grand Canyon werden soll. So macht sich die Familie auf um ganz Springfield zu retten...

Bewertung:
Ich muss zugeben, ich bin ein absoluter Simpsons-Fan. Zunächst befürchtete ich, dass es evtl nicht für einen ganzen Film reichen würde - aber ich wurde glücklicherweise nicht bestätigt. Der Film ist absolut klasse und ich habe endlich mal wieder richtig herhaft lachen können. Ich kann jedem den Film nur empfehlen, der wie ich die Simpsons gut findet! Denn man wird den Gang ins Kino nicht bereuen!:thumbup: 

P.S.: Spiderschwein rulez!!!


----------



## ckviper (12 Aug. 2007)

kann mich dem nur anschließen. ich bin zwar nicht der größte simpson-fan, aber präsi arnold und spiderschwein haben mir echt die tränen in die augen getrieben.


----------



## schaffner55 (15 Aug. 2007)

:thumbup: auch ich schliess mich an. Fand den Film klasse.
Sogar meine Freundin, welche bisher noch keine einzige Folge Simpsons gesehen hat (ja, das gibts  ) ist fast aus dem Stuhl gefallen.

Absolut empfehlenswert...


----------



## Schlaiss (15 Aug. 2007)

Der Film war der HAMMER, ich bin auch nicht der größte Simpson fan aber der Film hat mir auch die Tränen in die Augen getrieben! Sehr geil


----------



## LongJohnSilver (1 Sep. 2007)

Der Film war schwer in Ordnung. Homer spielt schon am Anfang darauf an, dass es eigentlich nur eine überlange Episode der Serie ist. Gut so!


----------



## Stonny (23 Sep. 2007)

Ich sag nur Muskelfaseriss in der Wangenmuskulatur


----------



## FranziScherzy (9 Okt. 2007)

Habe den Film auch gesehen, aba ich glaube, um ihn ganz toll zu finden, muss man ein echter Fan sein.


----------



## 111333555 (29 Dez. 2007)

FÜR ALLE DIE DENN FILM NOCH NICHT GESEHEN HABEN,
HOLT EUCH DIE DVD-DENN ES WAR EINER BESTEN FILME 2007...^^

also ich habe ihn mir jetzt schon 6 mal angesehen, obwohl ich eigentlich nichts halte
von Filmen solcher art, aber man kann sich ja immer mal täuschen;-)


----------



## stepi (2 Jan. 2008)

Der Film ist Klasse, der ist nicht so, das er nach einmal ankucken uninteressant ist, sondern den kann man wieder und wieder ankucken, ohne das es langweilig wird!


----------

